# Pics of your Deer Blind



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Post up some pics of your deer blind. I did a little search but could not find a thread.. 
Here are a few from my place in Loyal Valley 

1. My hunt'en buddy Cooper
2. My oldest son at his blind
3. Look'en out my east window
4. My blind
5. My kiddos earn'en their tags


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Tom was my dad. After we built this stand and put it up at the old lease I grabbed a can of paint and sprayed that on there when he wasn't looking.

These pictures are when we moved it to the new lease and after we had the fire go through a couple of months ago.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

My East Texas home away from home, the roof is starting to slowly leak, but i think i can make it through this season at least. 5' x 6', sitting 10' up. Have dropped 2 does, 2 bucks, and a spike out of this one.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine in DeWitt Co


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Stands*

One in Sonora, and one under construction a few years ago in Midway.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

I am just waiting on one of you guys with the heavy equipment to lift it for me.

I am going to have to go Jonny Cash on it and do it "One piece at a time".









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

My stands are dumps compared to yalls but here is the view from both of mine. 
1. View into the hardwoods
2. View down the pipeline looking at food plot
3. View from where I set my pop up blind overlooking the ponds in the hayfield


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

y'all sure are fancy.


First pic is what we called the luxury box. You do name your stands, right? It's been gone for about 15 years...


other pics were sent to me


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I call this one Blufftop. Can somebody fix this for me? I never had issues with my pics before???


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

there a blind down 481 SW of Uvalde w/a dish... lol
yall'd laff at my stick blind I built few yrs ago... 
under a big live oak I put a folding chair, couple pallets, corn sacks and oak branches piled around it...
it was my sausage set-up and it worked well..
best blind I ever had was a fence-line on an oats field when I was about 13
I'd *****-in the weeds and ambush w/ the 30-30
our camo was surplus Army field jackets
wish I had a couple of them, now...
they made a pretty good Nuevo-Laredo 
bed and cover over-nighting in the brush next to a fire


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

gary.curlin said:


> I am just waiting on one of you guys with the heavy equipment to lift it for me.
> 
> I am going to have to go Jonny Cash on it and do it "One piece at a time".


When we built those stands we did it in 6 pieces. Floor, walls and roof. We walked them up (my stand used to be on 2 scaffold sections) and built them in place. When the lease was sold and we had to move we also had to move the conex. Since we took the crane up for that, we decided to use it for the stands as well.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pg542 said:


> I call this one Blufftop. Can somebody fix this for me? I never had issues with my pics before???


I've seen that stand or one like it between Pumpville and Dryden next to the RR trax..


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

FIFY


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

I built this stand for my dad. We put it up Labor Day weekend. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

kweber said:


> I've seen that stand or one like it between Pumpville and Dryden next to the RR trax..


 First Thanks djwag for the FIFY. This stand is located about 2.5 miles nw of downtown Carta Valley. Turn down beside the old CV store, 1/2 hour and 5 gates later you are at camp.....then you have to get to the stand. HA!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Only blind on Mexico ranch, several years old. Haven't hunted it yet. Maybe this year.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Stand under construction in the shop, loaded on the trailer, and set up in Pineland, Tx. 
This stand actually replaced a stand got got destroyed during a bad storm. It's been called the new stand forever even though we have newer stands!


----------



## Big Bone (Dec 31, 2015)

Wish I had a couple more like this. Love the windows. I have a couple ranch Kings and they are great but man I wish they had quiet windows like these. Just need to get a tower under her and she will be perfect


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is my "deer blind",
And "shooting rest".
Haha, but true.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy a replacement bumper for my little Toyota Tacoma, 2011 model?? Sometimes these mature bucks kick in my grill when I push them off the road too hard.
Arnory suckers!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well...... I see that I've been slumming it in my humble, open top stand.

Dang!..... and I'm the one in a cold climate that should need a full enclosure.

Obviously, I need to hit the "drawing board" and start working on a remodel job.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Finally got out to mine yesterday to put corn out


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yall got me beat! But mine was cheaper and quicker to erect.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Restoration on an old blind that I built @ 22 years ago, framed with 2x3's.

Most of the frame is still original wood. It was already overdue but the big hailstorm in May left no choice. New walls, roof and Deerview door.

Hit it with Behr stain and waterproofing in "Wrangler Brown" color.

Roof edging to cover corners and window bases. Still a few more things to do but mostly done.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

pg542 said:


> First Thanks djwag for the FIFY. This stand is located about 2.5 miles nw of downtown Carta Valley. Turn down beside the old CV store, 1/2 hour and 5 gates later you are at camp.....then you have to get to the stand. HA!


Is that stand in the northeast corner of the property?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fishin_envy said:


> Is that stand in the northeast corner of the property?


 If I had to give it a quadrant, it would be more of a nw corner.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

pg542 said:


> If I had to give it a quadrant, it would be more of a nw corner.


Blind sits out on a point with a dry creek bed on the left? Trail to blind comes up from the backside?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fishin_envy said:


> Blind sits out on a point with a dry creek bed on the left? Trail to blind comes up from the backside?


 The stand sits basically on a cliff overlooking the dry creek bed below. The only trail to the stand is from behind. Who is the landowner where you believe this stand is?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

pg542 said:


> The stand sits basically on a cliff overlooking the dry creek bed below. The only trail to the stand is from behind. Who is the landowner where you believe this stand is?


PM sent


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

The chalet.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My wife was tired of fighting wasps and bees in the old blind, so it went to the fire pit.....replaced with a Boss blind....for the boss. Lol the other 8 are just typical south texas blinds









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Just finished standing this one up, I built it myself. I can literally see for miles. Located on a hill overlooking the Pedernales. My other blind is the pile of plastic to the left, the last thunderstorm wiped it out.

Dang the sideway pic, ugh!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Right side up*


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^
Bad arse landscape, what area u hunt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

19 years old, still works great!


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

The before, during, and hopefully not the after. All in one week. No pictures of the outside. Nonstop work at the lease last weekend. Juno.




















Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^
> Bad arse landscape, what area u hunt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Langtry, TX


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

al_carl said:


> Tom was my dad. After we built this stand and put it up at the old lease I grabbed a can of paint and sprayed that on there when he wasn't looking.
> 
> These pictures are when we moved it to the new lease and after we had the fire go through a couple of months ago.


particle drilling./ is that company still in business???


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> particle drilling./ is that company still in business???


Yep, still kicking


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

al_carl said:


> Yep, still kicking


Interesting. I spent some time on the run you guys had with encana in Robertson back in 2008 or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

It's been around awhile. See anything OSHA approved in this repair job picture? Lol. Juno tx.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Here you go.



TH


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


TH, is that your residence or a deer blind?:biggrin:
I could live in that thing.:smile:


----------

